

Coal Giant Bankruptcy Reveals Secret Ties to Climate Denial, GOP Dark Money - gruez
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/25/coal-giant-bankruptcy-reveals-secret-ties-republican-dark-money-groups/

======
paulhauggis
Money doesn't change science. This has been told to me (by many people here on
HN) time and time again when I mention the same exact points listed here, but
for climate change studies.

So..nothing to see here, it's 'settled science'.

